# Portable Navigation Systems



## jerrykdc (May 6, 2003)

I will be taking ED on a 330CIC in August and then spending about 3 weeks in Europe. I would love to have a navigation system while driving around but I really do not want to spend the money for the factory unit as I have not heard great things about it plus I have more than one car and when I get back I will probably be using my SUV when I take the family on trips. I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with the portable navigation systems for use in Europe as well as back in the US. I believe that Garmin makes some and there as some which work with a Handspring or Palm unit.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

I think that's a mistake.... the BMW OEM nav is a GREAT unit, I've spend some time w/ the Garmin unit Street Pilot unit , and that unit is "Okay" but not great. The difference w/ the BMW Nav vs. the "mickey mouse" looking street pilot is huge IMO. Perhaps others can chime in, I am a HUGE fan of the OEM Nav system. 

YMMV,

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

OEM systems is :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: . Especially if u are spending 3 weeks in Europe. I used mine in Germany and never had to ask directions from a local and felt absolutely at home. Smartest option i put on my car...


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

I've been looking into getting a small handheld unit. But not for the car as I'm very happy with my OEM NAV. Geocaching has really taken off. I entered a search of my local address and came back with tons of hits!


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

There's a pretty extensive discussion of various navigation options in this thread. I don't think the issue of how much the European data discs cost was ever resolved, so you'll want to check into that if you go that route.

Me? I'm getting the BWM Navigation system. Already have laptop with Delorme GPS, but nothing beats the convenience of having the whole thing built-in. Plus the built-in system has (if the VDO Dayton site is anything to go by) gyroscopes and speedometer hookups in order to navigate (albeit with less accuracy) when you lose view of the satellites.


----------



## desiguyincali (Sep 9, 2002)

you should definately get the OEM NAV, its simply great. I took Euro delivery of my car with the OEM NAV and never ever got lost in europe, i went to Germany, Austria, Italy and France and back home here in USA also the NAV gave me the routes which i never knew before . its just great


----------



## 3or5er (Nov 26, 2002)

desiguyincali said:


> *you should definately get the OEM NAV, its simple great. I tool Euro dilevery of my car with the OEM NAV and never ever got lost in europe, i went to Germany, AUstria, Italy and France and back home here in USA also the NAV gave me the routes which i never knew of before . its just great *


How about a spell checker for yourself? Three errors just in the first sentence!:yikes:


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

I'm only familiar with my Garmin etrex (not really a nav system but I'm assuming works on the same principal) and I would lose satellites when under heavy cover. The built in nav system worked great even when driving through tunnels, parking garages, etc. I guess due to what Sectre stated. Awesome system.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

3or5er said:


> *How about a spell checker for yourself? Three errors just in the first sentence!:yikes: *


Now, now, now. He said he got the OEM Nav, not the BMW spelling checker. We're all a bit dyslexic/dysfunctional around here when it comes to trying to key in our thoughts before the disappear. :rofl:


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

3or5er said:


> *How about a spell checker for yourself? Three errors just in the first sentence!:yikes: *


Engliis gremmer techer?......:rofl:


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

I used the Teletype GPS for IPAQ with Europe Maps throughout my ED. It worked fairly good and "bailed" me out when I was lost in Munich. No GPS is perfect though and you should always compare the driving directions to an actual map and make changes as necessary. It gave me some weird routes to some destination when the Autobahn was the obvious choice.

Jim


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Jim, do you wish you had ordered the Nav for your 530i? Or was the Teletype adequate despite some screwy routes? Just curious....


----------



## bpa (Dec 7, 2002)

*Garmin Street Pilot*

I was going to buy the Garmin Street Pilot for my March ED, but Garmin told me that the version I would buy here wouldn't work in Europe because it is loaded with the North American base maps. We did fine with some good Michelin maps, but I'm sure that the OEM nav would have been helpful and, even more importantly, fun to play with.


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

Spectre said:


> *Jim, do you wish you had ordered the Nav for your 530i? Or was the Teletype adequate despite some screwy routes? Just curious.... *


It was frustrating some times to put the correct addresses in, such as the hotel in Salzburg, and keep loading the new maps as you were traveling beyond the current map scope. I don't know if the Nav does that automatically. Other than that it was fine and I was happy with the $250.00 investment. I actually was glad I didn't order the Nav $1800 option.

Jim


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm thinking the Nav should take care of everything within the boundaries of a particular disc without requiring any additional work, but I'll admit, not having driven a BMW with Nav, I don't know how well that part works. I would be peeved if I have to do anything besides entering the target address!


----------



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

I don't have GPS and this was only beginning to come out when I went for my trip in January

Socket Bluetooth GPS

It's totally portable and it's not JUST a GPS appliance.

Not as nice as a built in NAV, BUT... I wish I had this a few years ago in Brussels. We walked for an hour before we realized we were going the wrong way:dunno:  

98% of the time I don't need a GPS so I didn't get a NAV for my car


----------



## 3or5er (Nov 26, 2002)

Check out the Garmin iQue 3600 .

If I am ever in the market for a portable GPS, this is it. Due to be released anytime now.


----------



## jerrykdc (May 6, 2003)

I have looked into the Garmin GPS systems and they have European maps available for their system. The European maps add either approx. $250 or $375 to the cost of the system depending upon which one you get. The new IQ model is actually a PDA and will be priced around $450 so the total cost will be around 700 to 850. The IQ is supposed to have voice commands and all the features of the Streetpilot III so it is a heck of a buy. It is also portable so I can use it in any of my cars. I went to my dealer yesterday and spoke with the used car manager and he told me that he would allow about $400 extra on a 3 year old car if it had a nav system which means you had better hold onto the car if you want to justify the nav system from an economic viewpoint. There is not question that the factory system is the best but it is expensive and it is not portable.


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

Spectre said:


> *I'm thinking the Nav should take care of everything within the boundaries of a particular disc without requiring any additional work, but I'll admit, not having driven a BMW with Nav, I don't know how well that part works. I would be peeved if I have to do anything besides entering the target address! *


Your first assumption is correct.:thumbup: ...It is hands off and trouble free after the address is put in..leaves your hands free to zoom in or out and check your route simulation


----------



## Dale Pickle (Apr 22, 2003)

3or5er said:


> *Check out the Garmin iQue 3600 .
> 
> If I am ever in the market for a portable GPS, this is it. Due to be released anytime now. *


Man, that thing is sweet. Any idea when exactly it is coming out? "Summer 2003" is pretty vague.


----------

